# This forum has helped me so much...



## beenbetrayed (Oct 11, 2011)

But now its beginning to just get depressing at how many people there are out there that are able to screw up their lives and relationships by cheating. This is one of the most popular forums I've ever been on lol. Isn't that sad???


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I think my life has been improved and my mental stability even more shored up by having been proofed and tempered by being on the receiving end of an abusive marriage and having had to deal with rescusing myself. 

I see now that other people seem to be drawn to me a bit more, it's easier to make friends. I don't think all of that is the absence of the presence of my sidekick. So, I think there is an upside to going through it, not to be Pollyannish about it though. It's a fact that it's a horrible life event. I am really happy to know there are some out there that don't experience it. 

It's also given me greater admiration for my relationship with myself and with my children. I always thought that teaching morals and interpersonal respect and all that stuff (!) was important but now I see that it can be lifesaving. Especially when you include oneself in the respectfulness.

Yes, it's depressing, and once you've been through it, you notice it more, and more... and I think too people will approach you more about it and confess their troubles, because they know you will understand. Before, there was this thing called ignorant bliss. Someone like that is not a suitable sounding board for another's problems. 

Chin up! (You can do some cloud watching that way.)


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

What's been going on with your situation, bb?


----------



## beenbetrayed (Oct 11, 2011)

F-102 said:


> What's been going on with your situation, bb?


Nothing really new. She's called me a couple times begging me to come back. I told her that's impossible. It's been hard on and off but slowly getting better I guess. I was in a slump for a few days this week though. I just feel such a void. Missing the good times I guess.

But other than that im just waiting for my court date to be set so I can get the annulment over with. 

Thanks for asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

